# New Staff Additions



## Krummhorn

We are very pleased to announce that we are adding two additional Moderators to the staff of Talk Classical.

As most of you know, this forum is growing by leaps and bounds, certainly far beyond our original expectations. With growth, comes the need for additional staffing to combat with spam and an ever increasing post count.

The staff has been discussing this over the past 6 months or so, and the time has come to add to the forum staff.

Effective today, December 13, 2011 (MST timezone) the following members have been promoted to Moderator:


Air who will help oversee the Music and Repertoire forum area
mamascarlatti who will help oversee the Instrument & Technique forum area.
Thanks to both Air and mamascarlatti for accepting these new positions. We look forward to having you both on the staff of Talk Classical.

Please join us in congratulating these two fine members of our community to these new positions.


----------



## Art Rock

Good choices as usual.


----------



## jhar26

Congrats you two. You will get your paychecks on the first day of each month and you've joined the team just in time to get your surprise Christmas bonusses!


----------



## kv466

That's my boy and that's my girl! Congrats, Air and Mama!


----------



## samurai

@ Air and MamaScarlatti, I wish to not only congratulate you, but to thank both of you as well for all the hard work and time you devote to making sure this site keeps its high standards and decency. Well done indeed! I salute both of you. :cheers:


----------



## Ukko

OK! You new guys just stay out of my way, and things will go _smooth as silk_.

[You are 'new' because you have changed sides. You are _management_ now.]

 Enjoy those bonuses.


----------



## Kopachris

Congrats! :cheers:

And good luck! :lol:


----------



## GoneBaroque

Congratulations to both air and mammascarlatti. I am confident you will keep us on the straight and narrow path.


----------



## Oskaar

I thinik Air will have a horn in my side, since I deleted a Villa-Lobos work that he added on the Classical music project....
Therefore I dont welcome him.....

I am joking! Welcome to both of you!


----------



## Sid James

Welcome to both the new moderators. I agree, good choice, very good all round.

Both your opinions on this forum are always moderate and well considered. 

I respect these two people for more than just their knowledge, their attitude is always open and kind of down to earth...


----------



## Polednice

Congratulations!

Now when am I going to get my admin powers? I want to ban _EVERYBODY_!


----------



## Krummhorn

Polednice said:


> . . .
> 
> Now when am I going to get my admin powers? I want to ban _EVERYBODY_!


You would miss you ... :lol:


----------



## mmsbls

Congratulations to both of you. TC made great choices!


----------



## Air

Thank you everyone, and especially Krummhorn! This is very exciting. 

Congratulations to mamascarlatti, who is a wise, responsible, and understanding soul who is perfectly suited to this task.

Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## mamascarlatti

Thanks for the welcomes, looking forward to being part of the team.

And thanks for the endorsement, Air, I'm not sure my family would agree!!:lol:


----------



## sospiro

:tiphat:

Congratulations to Air & mamascarlatti, excellent choices.


----------



## rojo

Welcome to the team, guys.


----------



## graaf

Good choices, congratulations!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Air said:


> Thank you everyone, and especially Krummhorn! This is very exciting.





mamascarlatti said:


> Thanks for the welcomes, looking forward to being part of the team.


_Happy happy joy joy!_ 
*Happy happy joy joy!!*

We already owe a lot of gratitude to *Air* & *mamascarlatti* for being such valued contributors here. 
Now it's even moreso that they've agreed to be part of the Team here!:wave:

Crazy thanks to both of you!!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Where have I been over the last few days?! I have log in and out of TC but honestly didn't even read this good news!

My congratulations to member Air and member mamascarlatti.


----------



## jflatter

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Where have I been over the last few days?! I have log in and out of TC but honestly didn't even read this good news!
> 
> My congratulations to member Air and member mamascarlatti.


Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tapkaara

I look forward to being asked to be a moderator. *Waiting...*

Let me guess, I'm too opinionated to be a moderator. That's what I thought. Plus I have questioned the quality of this forum, which I am sure the establishment around hear didn't like.

I am glad not to be a moderator, that way my autonomy to represent myself and only myself if preserved.


----------



## Polednice

Become a moderator and feel more inhibited in mud-slinging matches?! No thank you!


----------



## Ukko

Polednice said:


> Become a moderator and feel more inhibited in mud-slinging matches?! No thank you!


Yep; wouldn't want anything to crimp my style. _Air_ and _Mama_ have to go dignified now. _Mama_ can easily handle that, dunno about _Air_ though.


----------



## Air

Hilltroll72 said:


> Yep; wouldn't want anything to crimp my style. _Air_ and _Mama_ have to go dignified now. _Mama_ can easily handle that, dunno about _Air_ though.


Thou shalt not test the moderator.


----------



## Ukko

Air said:


> Thou shalt not test the moderator.


Well, that is certainly dignified... but time is the test (paraphrase of 'the test of time'). There are less-than-perfectly-scrupulous members here... where _is_ Aramis, anyway?


----------



## TresPicos

Phew! My avoid-responsibility-by-childish-quarreling-in-serious-threads strategy once again proves successful. 

Congratulations to you both! In retrospect, the choices seem so obvious, but I wouldn't have guessed beforehand.


----------



## Bix

Well done both - good choices


----------



## Klavierspieler

Bix said:


> Well done both - good choices


Glad to see you back, Bix!


----------

